# Deontay Wilder vs Luis Ortiz peaks at 1.2 million viewers



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/luis-ortiz-vs-daniel-martz-late-addition-pbc-on-fs1-128--123082

Also Ortiz is fighting this week

Top-rated heavyweight title contender Luis "King Kong'' Ortiz will take on Daniel "The Mountain" Martz in an added 10-round featured bout on a special Friday night edition of Premier Boxing Champions TOE-TO-TOE TUESDAYS on FS1 and BOXEO DE CAMPEONES on FOX Deportes at Hialeah Park in Miami, Florida on Dec. 8.

The main event of the card features Ahmed Elbiali taking on former world champion Jean Pascal in a 10-round light heavyweight bout. Televised coverage of the 2-1/2 hour show begins at 9 p.m. ET/6 p.m. PT with a battle between unbeaten featherweight prospects Stephen Fulton (11-0, 5 KOs) and Adam Lopez (8-0, 3 KOs) and also features welterweight prospects Bryant Perrella (14-1, 13 KOs) and Alex Martin (13-2, 5 KOs) in undercard action.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Reason Wder is fighting Ortiz is because Wilder wants a 50-50 split sith Joshua, he needs a big win to have some more leverage


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Reason Wder is fighting Ortiz is because Wilder wants a 50-50 split sith Joshua, he needs a big win to have some more leverage


 Not gonna happen.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Not gonna happen.


I agree. Wilder is full of himself if he thinks he's got the drawing power in fans like Joshua does. Wilder is big in Alabama period, and only if Auburn or Alabama aren't playing a football game.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> Not gonna happen.





gumbo2176 said:


> I agree. Wilder is full of himself if he thinks he's got the drawing power in fans like Joshua does. Wilder is big in Alabama period, and only if Auburn or Alabama aren't playing a football game.


I agree Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 but in the end Hearn and Joshua are going to look like bitches for not accepting an even split, Wilder is not saying 50-50 because hes a draw its because if the fight doesnt happen someone is going to get slated

Even if Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 if Joshua doesnt accept it the blame should be on Hearn and Joshua for worrying about the money too much, they should just do 60/40 for the winner


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> I agree Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 but in the end Hearn and Joshua are going to look like bitches for not accepting an even split, Wilder is not saying 50-50 because hes a draw its because if the fight doesnt happen someone is going to get slated
> 
> Even if Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 if Joshua doesnt accept it the blame should be on Hearn and Joshua for worrying about the money too much, they should just do 60/40 for the winner


How do you think Hearn and Joshua are going to look if they don't accept 65/35 stacked their way to fight Parker?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Snowy said:


> How do you think Hearn and Joshua are going to look if they don't accept 65/35 stacked their way to fight Parker?


The problem is the rivalry between Joshua and Wilder has been brewing for a while, no one even knows who Parker is lol Wilder vs Joshua has to happen they will both make alot of money its just they said from day 1 no 50-50 split it was Hearn who brought up the money in the first place


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> The problem is the rivalry between Joshua and Wilder has been brewing for a while, no one even knows who Parker is lol Wilder vs Joshua has to happen they will both make alot of money its just they said from day 1 no 50-50 split it was Hearn who brought up the money in the first place


Funny, Hearn claims nobody knows who Wilder is.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> *I agree Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 but in the end Hearn and Joshua are going to look like bitches for not accepting an even split*, Wilder is not saying 50-50 because hes a draw its because if the fight doesnt happen someone is going to get slated


Definitely not.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I agree Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 but in the end Hearn and Joshua are going to look like bitches for not accepting an even split, Wilder is not saying 50-50 because hes a draw its because if the fight doesnt happen someone is going to get slated
> 
> Even if Wilder doesnt deserve 50-50 if Joshua doesnt accept it the blame should be on Hearn and Joshua for worrying about the money too much, they should just do 60/40 for the winner


I agree.

It's not always about drawing power. This has to due with status, and the reputation of both AJ and Hearn.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

A Wilder-Joshua fight would sell out MSG. I think Wilder should get 50 percent.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> A Wilder-Joshua fight would sell out MSG. I think Wilder should get 50 percent.


That's like 21000 people.

Wembley is much bigger.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> A Wilder-Joshua fight would sell out MSG. I think Wilder should get 50 percent.


He shouldn't. Joshua could sell out 90,000 at Wembley fighting anyone. Wilder has never had a crowd over 13,000. Wilder is getting paydays of $1 million, sometimes less, Joshua is earning $15 million in fights. I hope they make it regardless, but Wilder is not the draw, not the one who generates the money or the big ticket sales, and doesn't warrant half.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Is it just me, or does anyone else believe Wilder and his team really don't want to take this fight. I truly believe it will finally expose him as a wanna-be when he steps up in class to fight a guy like Joshua. The only chance Wilder has of beating Joshua is a punchers chance is how I see it. If the fight does go deep, Joshua will dismantle him.

I remember the Mayweather/Pacquaio bullshit early on when trying to get ink on the contract with all the squabbling about the split and a lot of boxing's talking heads were saying that's the easiest way to not fight, argue over the split or other details.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So it looks like Joshua is going to fight Parker then Povetkin (somehow Povetkin vs Hammer may be for a mandatory shot at Joshua)

So Wilder has to fight 2 good people to even try and claim a 50-50 split, I wonder who the second person will be


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is he so keen on fighting Ortiz? That old Cuban guy aint even that good... Sure he beat Jennings but Jennings is average.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Why is he so keen on fighting Ortiz? That old Cuban guy aint even that good... Sure he beat Jennings but Jennings is average.


because he's better than shitty Whyte


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


>


Why didnt he just fight Ortiz in a non title bout if he wanted that fight so bad? Fuck this clown.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> A Wilder-Joshua fight would sell out MSG. I think Wilder should get 50 percent.


You are stupid. Joshua can sell 80k fighting me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Why didnt he just fight Ortiz in a non title bout if he wanted that fight so bad? Fuck this clown.


because Ortiz failed a drug test.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> because Ortiz failed a drug test.


I'll type it out one more time for the nuthuggers with jizz in their eyes...... why didnt he fight Ortiz IN A NON TITLE BOUT if he wanted to fight Ortiz so bad? No commission was stopping the fight from happening, only the WBC.

And he didnt test positive for steroids so its not like he was fighting a guy thats obviously juiced out of his skull. He tested positive for high blood pressure medicine. Wilder and the WBC happily put Ortiz on the shelf and now Wilder is trying to save face after fighting a fat out of shape bum that also failed a drug test this year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I'll type it out one more time for the nuthuggers with jizz in their eyes...... why didnt he fight Ortiz IN A NON TITLE BOUT if he wanted to fight Ortiz so bad? No commission was stopping the fight from happening, only the WBC.
> 
> And he didnt test positive for steroids so its not like he was fighting a guy thats obviously juiced out of his skull. He tested positive for high blood pressure medicine. Wilder and the WBC happily put Ortiz on the shelf and now Wilder is trying to save face after fighting a fat out of shape bum that also failed a drug test this year.


What's the point of debating if you're just going to talk shit the whole time?

Wilder went through a lot of trouble to get the Ortiz fight approved in the first place. Ortiz fucked that up by not properly disclosing his medication. Wilder says he'd still fight him, but the WBC disallowed it. So Wilder just went ahead and fought his mandatory. Now that Ortiz is reinstated, Wilder wants to fight him right away. I don't see why you're so upset. Why don't you get upset with Ortiz who failed to file out the paperwork, or get mad at the WBC?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because he's better than shitty Whyte


 He turned down $4 mill to fight Whyte.

http://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-i-whyte-hearn-needs-offer-me-7-million--121754

He won't get that fighting Ortiz.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Hearn himself admits there is more money to be made in Vegas for Joshua-Wilder than there is in the UK.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> He turned down $4 mill to fight Whyte.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-i-whyte-hearn-needs-offer-me-7-million--121754
> 
> He won't get that fighting Ortiz.


And to Wilder's credit he wants the bigger risk with less reward fight in Ortiz. He has fought bums in the past, but I think he's trying to prove himself


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And to Wilder's credit he wants the bigger risk with less reward fight in Ortiz. He has fought bums in the past, but I think he's trying to prove himself


 If he beats Whyte convincingly he gets more money and more leverage in a unification fight with Joshua. Win/win I don't think he want's Whyte.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> And to Wilder's credit he wants the bigger risk with less reward fight in Ortiz. He has fought bums in the past, but I think he's trying to prove himself


Exactly right. If Wilder was looking to avoid Ortiz he could have used the drug thing as the prefect reason. Instead he wants to get it done. Big fight. Solid pay day.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> If he beats Whyte convincingly he gets more money and more leverage in a unification fight with Joshua. Win/win I don't think he want's Whyte.


It's a dumb business decision not to fight Whyte, but I can't fault him for wanting to take on a bigger challenge against a guy that everybody claimed was the boogeyman of the division.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> You are stupid. Joshua can sell 80k fighting me.


Why would Wilder go overseas and get paid less money, too. That is giving up too much concessions. If Parker actually gets 35%, then Wilder should get 50%. With Ppv's and everything else, AJ is gonna make more anyway. If Deontey can't get the 50/50, then he shouldn't accept the fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2033692773436308


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why would Wilder go overseas and get paid less money, too.


Because the "less money" would be 10 times his highest ever pay day. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Strike said:


> Because the "less money" would be 10 times his highest ever pay day. :lol:


It's not about money.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Al Haymon is probably the reason why Wilder is fighting Ortiz and not Whyte, at least if he loses to Ortiz then Ortiz fights Joshua Al will still make money, if Wilder loses to Whyte somehow Al isnt making anything


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's not about money.


Of course it is. Fundamentally Wilder wants big pay days, as does Joshua and every other pro fighter. If he cared solely about glory, then he'd have fought Ortiz as he said he wanted to and been stripped of the WBC belt, but that would have been stupid, because the belt makes him a bigger earner. You can say it's about the principle, but the principle is actually that in a two person face off where 90% of the money generated is due to one person, a 50/50 split is not appropriate.

Personally, if I were as rich as Joshua and with his abilities, I'd tell Hearn to make the fight and if it were 50/50...so what? But on principle, Joshua has every fight to claim more than 50%. It is him who sells out stadiums and already earns $15 million per fight. Wilder cannot get 15,000 people in his home state and earns $900,000 in fights.

Put it this way, if you got two job offers tomorrow which of these would you take?

Job A: You are the top earner at the company on $100,000 per year.
Job B: Identical job and hours to Job A, however you are mid range, with 10 guys earning more than you, but your salary is $300,000 per year.

Only an insecure, egotistical idiot would take job A.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Strike said:


> Of course it is. Fundamentally Wilder wants big pay days, as does Joshua and every other pro fighter. If he cared solely about glory, then he'd have fought Ortiz as he said he wanted to and been stripped of the WBC belt, but that would have been stupid, because the belt makes him a bigger earner. You can say it's about the principle, but the principle is actually that in a two person face off where 90% of the money generated is due to one person, a 50/50 split is not appropriate.
> 
> Personally, if I were as rich as Joshua and with his abilities, I'd tell Hearn to make the fight and if it were 50/50...so what? But on principle, Joshua has every fight to claim more than 50%. It is him who sells out stadiums and already earns $15 million per fight. Wilder cannot get 15,000 people in his home state and earns $900,000 in fights.
> 
> ...


I generally weigh the risk versus the reward. Even now, I have the opportunity to work in a warzone and make $75,000-$85,000 more than what I make now, but is it worth it?

My issue would be getting paid less and also fighting in a hostile environment. That is conceding too much.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I generally weigh the risk versus the reward. Even now, I have the opportunity to work in a warzone and make $75,000-$85,000 more than what I make now, but is it worth it?
> 
> My issue would be getting paid less and also fighting in a hostile environment. That is conceding too much.


Well your situation is different. Fundamentally, Wilder fighting Joshua is the same two men with the same rules regardless of where it is. I would certainly agree that he should want an impartial ref etc, but if he fights in a hostile environment and earns 40%, but that 40% is literally 10 times more than he has ever earnt before or will ever earn again...how much difference is the fact that the crowd is against him? Most of the crowd against Szpilka were against him. If the fight is made in Vegas, you will see at least 15,000 Brits descend on the town (30,000 went for Hatton vs PBF) and chances are that any Vegas arena will sound like a Joshua crowd.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Strike said:


> Well your situation is different. Fundamentally, Wilder fighting Joshua is the same two men with the same rules regardless of where it is. I would certainly agree that he should want an impartial ref etc, but if he fights in a hostile environment and earns 40%, but that 40% is literally 10 times more than he has ever earnt before or will ever earn again...how much difference is the fact that the crowd is against him? Most of the crowd against Szpilka were against him. If the fight is made in Vegas, you will see at least 15,000 Brits descend on the town (30,000 went for Hatton vs PBF) and chances are that any Vegas arena will sound like a Joshua crowd.


Obviously the crowd is huge in England, but the real money is made on PPV's and the fight broadcast, so no matter where the fight is made, they are both going to make good money. So if AJ is going to get the Lions Share of the money, then they should fight in an arena that is more neutral than Wembley Stadium.

I get what you are saying, though. I just would not concede everything to Hearn. Hearn can kiss my ass.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Obviously the crowd is huge in England, but the real money is made on PPV's and the fight broadcast, so no matter where the fight is made, they are both going to make good money. So if AJ is going to get the Lions Share of the money, then they should fight in an arena that is more neutral than Wembley Stadium.
> 
> I get what you are saying, though. I just would not concede everything to Hearn. Hearn can kiss my ass.


Aye fair enough, to me AJ should want to fight in the US anyway. I cannot imagine being a top boxer and not wanting to have at least one bout in Madison Square Garden and one bout in Vegas before my career was over.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's not about money.


It's always about money.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> It's always about money.


When it comes to the promoters, it's all about the money. Not the fighters. When you already have money, there are other things to consider.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nah, it's always about the money.

Just ask Floyd.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Al Haymon is probably the reason why Wilder is fighting Ortiz and not Whyte, at least if he loses to Ortiz then Ortiz fights Joshua Al will still make money, if Wilder loses to Whyte somehow Al isnt making anything


Yep this. Haymon is not a risk taker hence why his fighters are all over protected. He'll pass on giving Wilder a decent payday for once and set him up to fight the far more dangerous Ortiz for a fraction of the money he would get for Whyte just so he can keep hold of the belt, win or lose.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> When it comes to the promoters, it's all about the money. Not the fighters. When you already have money, there are other things to consider.


Even if it were true, Wilder needs the money, he seems to have a pretty flash life style with all his designer clothes and his growing luxury car collection. His combined earnings for all his title fights is $8.9 mill which after taxes, percentages paid to promoters, managers and trainers will likely leave him with only a few mill, which most would of gone on his fancy life style. He's not poor by any means I'm sure he gets endorsements too, plus pay for commentating gigs etc. But it's not like he can retire right now and not have to worry about money.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

@bballchump11


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> @bballchump11


Wilder doesn't actually want to fight


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

The counter left hand will give Wilder nightmares, no way Wilder takes that shot. Wilder questioning Ortiz's power during the commentary was answered emphatically with that 1 punch KO. 

I'm not sure who wins. I think Wilder is rangy enough and quick enough to out box Ortiz but Ortiz is such a good counter puncher and has power in abundance, he could easily turn the fight around with one punch and he's far better than anyone else Wilder has fought.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 15, 2017)

For the first round I thought Ortiz looked pretty ordinary, he kept going for that looping right hand which I haven't seen him throw too much prior to that and it looked pretty ungainly for someone whose one of the best technical boxers in the Heavyweight division. You can obviously attribute it to ring-rust and an opponent wanting to survive. Ortiz is one of the best counter-punchers in the top level heavyweight division and if you compare how bad he looked against Malik Scott compared to other occasions, maybe even the David Allen fight, it just showed the opponent needs to do something for him to look at his best.

So, in theory, the Wilder fight is all right for Ortiz. I can't imagine though DW will come out all guns blazing - he'll be too concerned about getting hit on the counter and he'll probably try to box 'properly' for a bit. He's done it before after all (Stiverne first fight, Szpillka for the first few rounds) and I don't think he's naive enough to try and blast Ortiz out in a round, as I do think Ortiz is too canny for that and Wilder must assume that. I'm torn myself between a Ortiz masterclass in counter punching and making WIlder pay, a win by KO late on or the latter catching Ortiz after throwing a large volume of punches and just flattening him. 

Another point about Ortiz, I reckon he's got dodgy hands. He seemed reticent to throw his left and maybe he was just setting up Martz for something (as you saw in the second round), I thought he'd want to use it more. He pulled out of a fight with Derrick Rossy with a hand injury, has been boxing pretty much since the age of ten and he prefers the weird fist-pump generally instead of a handshake. With my terrible reasoning, I wouldn't be surprised if that reared his head, either pre-fight (pulled out due to injury) or during the fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ortiz said "Mudafuka you bitch" :rofl but yeah that counter left could put Wilder out


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ortiz said "Mudafuka you bitch" :rofl but yeah that counter left could put Wilder out


Ortiz is more engaging with his second language than Wilder is with his first. I've come to appreciate Wilder's, I'll call it, enthusiasm for life. But listening to him speak diseases the brain.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Ortiz said "Mudafuka you bitch" :rofl but yeah that counter left could put Wilder out


lol...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Wilder doesn't actually want to fight


What?


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Hope Ortiz turns Wilder out at the mains, bit bored of his reign of terror. Joshua has a much better resume. Parker has an argument for a better resume as well. Ortiz please put us out of our misery.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

The Joshua people are trying to play this like a lighter weight fighter and promoter would. These are heavyweights. Heavyweight Champions to be exact. Just make the fight. This is the A-side-B-side shit gone too far. If they go head and make the fight, everybody will get a king's ransom...


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Even if it were true, Wilder needs the money, he seems to have a pretty flash life style with all his designer clothes and his growing luxury car collection. His combined earnings for all his title fights is $8.9 mill which after taxes, percentages paid to promoters, managers and trainers will likely leave him with only a few mill, which most would of gone on his fancy life style. He's not poor by any means I'm sure he gets endorsements too, plus pay for commentating gigs etc. But it's not like he can retire right now and not have to worry about money.


Please don't tell me they actually PAY Wilder to be a commentator. He is awful at best and sounds dumb as a rock when trying to make a point about a fighter's style. "The things he do's in the ring." WTF was that, and that was just one example of several illiterate things he spouted with a mike in front of him.

He's definitely had more than 15 minutes of fame, but I hope his time is growing short and, like Mike Tyson once said, "I guess it's time I just fade off to Bolivian." Hopefully Bolivian is in Wilder's future.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ortiz said "Mudafuka you bitch" :rofl but yeah that counter left could put Wilder out


Mudafucka youah beech

That was great. I definitely did not see that one coming, and neither did the interviewer! Also, the look on the interpreter's face is priceless. Like, well, guess y'all don't need my help on that one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> What?


lol just trying to sound like a troll.



DOM5153 said:


> Hope Ortiz turns Wilder out at the mains, bit bored of his reign of terror. Joshua has a much better resume. Parker has an argument for a better resume as well. Ortiz please put us out of our misery.


wouldn't Wilder beating Ortiz actually legitimize that resume doe?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> *The counter left hand will give Wilder nightmares, no way Wilder takes that shot.* Wilder questioning Ortiz's power during the commentary was answered emphatically with that 1 punch KO.
> 
> I'm not sure who wins. I think Wilder is rangy enough and quick enough to out box Ortiz but Ortiz is such a good counter puncher and has power in abundance, he could easily turn the fight around with one punch and he's far better than anyone else Wilder has fought.


No way Wilder gets that close to Ortiz.
He's not going to play around, like he did with Molina and Duhapus, and Ortiz isn't as mobile as Szpilka. I give Ortiz credit for trying to be the aggressor vs Martz, but the KO came (as expected) from a counter when Martz foolishly went way inside for his attack. Ortiz did that lovely little slip, and then the target was right there, fat & juicy. Martz is Journeyman level at best.

Wilder will surely be trying to take Ortiz out as fast as possible, from the outside. I expect it will go down about the same as Wilder - Stiverne II.

I like Ortiz as much as the next guy, but whle he is dangerous, he has the wrong skill set to beat Wilder. 
I'd give Parker a much better chance against Wilder, even though Ortiz would likely beat Parker.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No way Wilder lets Ortiz get that close.
> 
> He's not going to play around, like he did with Molina and Duhapus, and Ortiz isn't as mobile as Szpilka.
> 
> ...


If I were to bet on any boxer being Intelligent enough and cool enough to bide there time and navigate there way through each round looking for the correct openings and counter opportunities whilst staying relatively danger free it would be Ortiz. It's not a perfect matchup for Ortiz but it's certainly one he can be successful with. Wilder is very quick to abandon his boxing and lose his form, his discipline is nigh on non existent and technique is flat out bad. Wilder better hope he can bumrush Ortiz, in a battle of wits and skills Ortiz is the only winner. Wilder is renowned for windmilling and throwing himself off balance, he tries that shit against Ortiz and he will be on the receiving end of some brutal counters. Wilders best chance would be to take advantage of his youth and advantages in athleticism, speed and agility, it's winnable for him if he catches Ortiz before the older man can settle into his groove.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol just trying to sound like a troll.
> 
> wouldn't Wilder beating Ortiz actually legitimize that resume doe?


For real it would, all I want is legitimacy, he beats Ortiz and it will prove that for a lot of people.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> If I were to bet on any boxer being Intelligent enough and cool enough to bide there time and navigate there way through each round looking for the correct openings and counter opportunities whilst staying relatively danger free it would be Ortiz. It's not a perfect matchup for Ortiz but it's certainly one he can be successful with. Wilder is very quick to abandon his boxing and lose his form, *his discipline is nigh on non existent and technique is flat out bad.* ......


:bart

Perhaps you are talking about Billy Wilder, the famous author?


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :bart
> 
> Perhaps you are talking about Billy Wilder, the famous author?


No, I'm pretty sure he's talking about Deontay Wilder. He has some of the worst technique as far as footwork, punching technique--especially funny with those wind em up windmills where he leaves his feet and looks like one of those windmills @Rakim works on if it's coming apart.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the ko last night lit a fire under Wilder. 

Even IF Ortiz has the advantage in skill, you better believe that Wilder is going to put in the work to prove to the world he's got more than a big punch.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he's talking about Deontay Wilder. He has some of the worst technique as far as footwork, punching technique--especially funny with those wind em up windmills where he leaves his feet and looks like one of those windmills @Rakim works on if it's coming apart.


Still hilarious how some of you guys call yourself real boxing fans. then you point out flaws that a fighter has about 1/2 of 1% of the time, completely overlooking how incredibly good he is the rest of the time.

Well, 32% of Americans actually still think Little Donald Trump is doing a good job, so go figure ......


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Still hilarious how some of you guys call yourself real boxing fans. then you point out flaws that a fighter has about 1/2 of 1% of the time, completely overlooking how incredibly good he is the rest of the time.
> 
> Well, 32% of Americans actually still think Little Donald Trump is doing a good job, so go figure ......


What's even more hilarious is guys like you who actually think this guy is technically sound and a good boxer.

We've had this discussion before and I agreed to disagree with your assessment of how "good" Wilder is as a boxer. You won't change my mind and I won't change yours. So in my eyes, it's a draw.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Wilder a G. Looks like we're getting Wilder-Ortiz and Joshua-Parker next


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

:dberry


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

I like what I see in Ortiz. Almost like a Bowe/Toney mix. The big bruteness of Bowe and counterpunching skills like Toney.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> I like what I see in Ortiz. Almost like a Bowe/Toney mix. The big bruteness of Bowe and counterpunching skills like Toney.


It was fun to see Ortiz nice and trim today, and fighting mostly off his front foot. (Whooda' thunkit?) But of course, the fight-ender was still a counter punch. 
- And Whatzizname walked right into it. You could almost claim it was a dive. "Here's my chin, Luis, have at it. Just make sure that bag of cash is in my hotel room."

I really don't see much of a chance of Ortiz doing that to Wilder, unless he can take him deep, Wilder gets stupid, and then he takes a foolish chance up close.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> It was fun to see Ortiz nice and trim today, and fighting mostly off his front foot. (Whooda' thunkit?) But of course, the fight-ender was still a counter punch.
> - And Whatzizname walked right into it. You could almost claim it was a dive. "Here's my chin, Luis, have at it. Just make sure that bag of cash is in my hotel room."
> 
> I really don't see much of a chance of Ortiz doing that to Wilder, unless he can take him deep, Wilder gets stupid, and then he takes a foolish chance up close.


I think Ortiz's power is slightly underrated. Has he ever been down? He strikes me as a guy with a granite chin, though I haven't watched enough fights of his to know if it has been tested. I see Wilder having problems with this guy.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It was fun to see Ortiz nice and trim today, and fighting mostly off his front foot. (Whooda' thunkit?) But of course, the fight-ender was still a counter punch.
> - And Whatzizname walked right into it. You could almost claim it was a dive. "Here's my chin, Luis, have at it. Just make sure that bag of cash is in my hotel room."
> 
> I really don't see much of a chance of Ortiz doing that to Wilder, unless he can take him deep, Wilder gets stupid, and then he takes a foolish chance up close.


And this is the same Wilder you think is a great technical boxer.  Make up your fucking mind will you.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> And this is the same Wilder you think is a great technical boxer. Make up your fucking mind will you.


What, great technical boxers don't make occasional mistakes?

Lord knows, Wilder sure does. 
Occasionally.
That doesn't change the fact that he has great footwork, most of the time. - And both offensively & defensively. He just gets stoopit once in a while. (or his ego gets a hold of him.)

@Football Bat has a point. Ortiz' chin may in fact be tough enough to take wilder deep and frustrate him. Or he might be smart enough to fake being hurt, thus sending Wilder into his patented windmill-of-death routine, only to get countered by Ortiz' left hand.

It's certainly possible.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What, great technical boxers don't make occasional mistakes?
> 
> Lord knows, Wilder sure does.
> Occasionally.
> ...


Come one Wilder doesn't fit the description of what anyone would call a technical boxer. Ward, Hopkins, Wlad, Rigo, Loma, Mayweather etc these are technical boxers.

That's not to say some of what Wilder does is technically sound but he has a ton of technical flaws. Even if we ignore those moments when he throws what little technique he has out of the window when going for the KO or when he fights down to his opponents level in fights against the likes of Duhaupas and Molina, he still has basic fundamental flaws when boxing well.

His right hand is always too low, often at his waist or chest and when he punches his right hand can end up literally anywhere, he's very open to the left hook. He leans straight back too much and overbalances because of it, it's why Washington had so much success when forcing him back, it leaves Wilder is a position where he can't punch back.

Then watch the Szpilka fight who is easily the most fleet footed opponent he's fought so far. He time and again jumped back and raised both his hands over his head like he was being held at gun point. This isn't good technique.

Wilder isn't a technical fighter, which doesn't mean he isn't good. He's like Fury, he is awkward and unorthodox and relies a lot of his superior physical attributes. He gets away with having poor technique due to his height, reach, speed and reflexes.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

The ultimate test of how good a football team is is how good they are at winning football matches.

Likewise the ultimate test of how good a boxer is is how good he is at winning boxing matches.

Wilder has a world title belt and his scoreboard reads 39-0, and that makes him a good boxer.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> What, great technical boxers don't make occasional mistakes?
> 
> Lord knows, Wilder sure does.
> Occasionally.
> ...


Great technical boxer.... I mean really?? You cannot be serious.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Still hilarious how some of you guys call yourself real boxing fans. then you point out flaws that a fighter has about 1/2 of 1% of the time, completely overlooking how incredibly good he is the rest of the time.
> 
> Well, 32% of Americans actually still think Little Donald Trump is doing a good job, so go figure ......


Surprising coming from you, but I agree...


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Damn the ortiz hype continues.

Have people missed his shit performances?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/deontay-wilder-luis-ortiz-works-march-3-barclays-center--123590

*Deontay Wilder-Luis Ortiz in Works for March 3 at Barclays Center*

By Keith Idec

Deontay Wilder and Luis Ortiz apparently meant what they said when they went face-to-face earlier this month.

BoxingScene.com has learned that representatives for Wilder and Ortiz are negotiating for them to fight March 3 at Barclays Center in Brooklyn. That deal isn't finalized, but Wilder wants to fight Ortiz next, even after their November 4 bout was canceled due to Ortiz's failure to adhere to the WBC's "Clean Boxing Program."

Wilder went to Ortiz's last fight to challenge Ortiz in person. They talked trash to each other in the ring after Ortiz (28-0, 24 KOs, 2 NC) knocked out journeyman Daniel Martz (16-6-1, 13 KOs) in the second round December 8 in Hialeah, Florida.










Wilder (39-0, 38 KOs) told BoxingScene.com last month that would agree to fight Ortiz again, despite how angry and frustrated he was when their fight was canceled late in September, just a week after the official press conference to announce it in New York. Wilder warned Ortiz during that press conference to not "f*ck up" their fight by failing a test for a performance-enhancing drug.

Cuba's Ortiz tested positive for two diuretics he and his team claim came from prescribed medication for high blood pressure. His failure to disclose that he was taking that medication before he was tested was a violation of the Voluntary Anti-Doping Association's rules.

VADA performs PED tests for the WBC, which refused to sanction Wilder-Ortiz as a fight for its heavyweight championship. The 32-year-old Wilder, of Tuscaloosa, Alabama, instead made a mandatory defense of his title against former champion Bermane Stiverne (25-3-1, 21 KOs), who was knocked out in the first round of their rematch November 4 at Barclays Center.

The WBC has since ruled that independent physical examinations determined Ortiz requires medication for high blood pressure and kept the 38-year-old contender in its rankings. Ortiz, who is ranked No. 3 by the WBC, previously tested positive for an anabolic steroid following his first-round knockout of Lateef Kayode in September 2014.

Failing that test cost Ortiz the WBA interim title he won by beating Kayode.

The WBA suspended him for a year and removed him from its rankings once Ortiz failed another test prior to his ill-fated fight with Wilder. Ortiz was the mandatory challenger for WBA heavyweight champion Anthony Joshua before that suspension.

More than anything, Wilder wants to battle Joshua (20-0, 20 KOs), who owns the IBO, IBF and WBA championships, in a heavyweight title unification fight. That's not an option for Wilder's next fight, though, because the unbeaten British star appears headed for a unification fight against New Zealand's Joseph Parker (24-0, 18 KOs), the WBO champion.

If, as expected, Wilder-Ortiz is finalized for March 3, there would be competing boxing shows that night in New York.

Another card that'll feature WBO light heavyweight champion Sergey Kovalev will take place in The Theater at Madison Square Garden on March 3. HBO is expected to televise two light heavyweight title fights from The Theater - Kovalev (31-2-1, 27 KOs) against fellow Russian Igor Mikhalkin (21-1, 9 KOs) and Kyrgyzstan's Dmitry Bivol (12-0, 10 KOs), the WBA champion, against Cuba's Sullivan Barrera (21-1, 14 KOs).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Poll added


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Poll added


Shitty poll, where's the Ortiz fails the test again option?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Shitty poll, where's the Ortiz fails the test again option?


I'll add :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Shitty poll, where's the Ortiz fails the test again option?


Nah. I think this time, they figure Ortiz is finally old enou - ehh, I mean:
The fight has finally marinated enough that they should actually let it happen.

It wouldn't look too good if Luis actually had to use a walker to get to the ring.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Love the Mayweather nuthuggers talking about how "it isn't about the money", "Joshua should just agree to 50/50" etc

Hypocritical as it gets. Boxing fans are the reason boxing isn't more popular because all they care about is their favorite fighters so they will defend ducking and make excuses if it their favorite fight and shit on another fighter for doing the exact same thing? That's why we get so many shit fights because fighters know that their fan base will swallow whatever load they shoot into that nuthugger's mouths.



Berliner said:


> Why is he so keen on fighting Ortiz? That old Cuban guy aint even that good... Sure he beat Jennings but Jennings is average.


If Joshua and Parker agree to a deal, who else should Wilder fight? Who's better than Ortiz?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> What's even more hilarious is guys like you who actually think this guy is technically sound and a good boxer.
> 
> We've had this discussion before and I agreed to disagree with your assessment of how "good" Wilder is as a boxer. You won't change my mind and I won't change yours. So in my eyes, it's a draw.


He's not a great boxer but he's a damn good fighter. The fact is AJ doesn't want the fight, for whatever reason, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> He's not a great boxer but he's a damn good fighter. The fact is AJ doesn't want the fight, for whatever reason, that's pretty obvious.


He doesn't want the fight because he has better options. He can make more money vs Parker because Parker isn't asking for stupid money, Parker has shown he believes he can win by accepting 30-35%. Plus if Parker does win he's guaranteed 55% in a rematch. Parker is betting on himself to pull it off then get the better payday while Wilder hides behind his 50/50 demand.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Brighton Bomber said:


> He doesn't want the fight because he has better options. He can make more money vs Parker because Parker isn't asking for stupid money, Parker has shown he believes he can win by accepting 30-35%. Plus if Parker does win he's guaranteed 55% in a rematch. Parker is betting on himself to pull it off then get the better payday while Wilder hides behind his 50/50 demand.


AJ is the A-side, we know that.

But Wilder has a bigger profile and is better known than Parker, certainly here in the UK. Add to that he has the profile in America and he is entitled to push for more than Parker did.

Parker asked for 40% and took 32%
Wilder asks for 50/50 and will probably settle for 40-45%. If he fights Ortiz, wins and looks impressive doing so, he makes a solid claim for being the biggest challenge to Joshua.
And he brings the WBC strap that is more desirable than Parkers WBO


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Davie said:


> AJ is the A-side, we know that.
> 
> But Wilder has a bigger profile and is better known than Parker, certainly here in the UK. Add to that he has the profile in America and he is entitled to push for more than Parker did.
> 
> ...


Wilder's profile is slightly higher but not by much, Parker/Joshua has been talked about for a long time, before they both had titles. His fight with Fury while selling poorly helped build his profile even if very few people tuned in to watch it, at least officially more people watched the fight free on live streams than on youtube.

In terms of money both Parker and Wilder draw a similar amount. Both have a highest purse of $1.5 mill USD both make about a million per fight. So Wilder even getting 40-45% is going to mean Joshua still makes more fighting Parker than Wilder. So understandably Joshua went for the more lucrative fight. If Wilder really wanted the fight he would of undercut Parker, but he didn't want the fight so stuck with his ludicrous 50/50 demand.

Sure the WBC belt is more prestigious. But once Joshua adds the WBO belt he goes into negotiations with Wilder with the IBF, Super WBA, IBO and WBO belts, to Wilder's one belt. Wilder won't get 40% vs Joshua. Hearn and Joshua will likely offer them close to 35% like they did to Parker as Joshua will have more leverage.

Only way Wilder gets close to 50% is if enough interest grows for the fight to be PPV in the US and both DiBella and Hearn have said the fight currently isn't a ppv fight in the US. So Wilder asking for 50% now is just a plain duck.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Wilder's profile is slightly higher but not by much, Parker/Joshua has been talked about for a long time, before they both had titles. His fight with Fury while selling poorly helped build his profile even if very few people tuned in to watch it, at least officially more people watched the fight free on live streams than on youtube.
> 
> In terms of money both Parker and Wilder draw a similar amount. Both have a highest purse of $1.5 mill USD both make about a million per fight. So Wilder even getting 40-45% is going to mean Joshua still makes more fighting Parker than Wilder. So understandably Joshua went for the more lucrative fight. If Wilder really wanted the fight he would of undercut Parker, but he didn't want the fight so stuck with his ludicrous 50/50 demand.
> 
> ...


To be fair I never expected Wilder to be Joshuas next opponent, always thought they would build it for the summer.

And with Ortiz and Parker up next for both, that looks to be exactly what they are doing


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Davie said:


> To be fair I never expected Wilder to be Joshuas next opponent, always thought they would build it for the summer.
> 
> And with Ortiz and Parker up next for both, that looks to be exactly what they are doing


We'll see. I think Haymon is using Wilder/Ortiz as a test for a possible unification fight. If one of them looks good in destroying the other he might risk the WBC belt against Joshua, especially if Joshua struggles with Parker. But if Joshua crushes Parker and Wilder/Ortiz is lack luster then I think Haymon will do whatever he can to keep hold of the WBC belt.

Will be interesting to see how well Wilder/Ortiz sells. Wilder has been working very hard to build his profile in recent months he's probably done more PR work in the last few months than the rest of his reign combined. I hope he sells out the Barclay center for the first time and he does more than the 500K he did the last time Wilder was on Showtime. The bigger his profile the better chance we have of this fight happening next.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Why would Wilder go overseas and get paid less money, too. That is giving up too much concessions. If Parker actually gets 35%, then Wilder should get 50%.


Why? Wilder hasn't beaten anyone, and nobody knows him. Joshua is an actual star and household name in a major market who fights in stadiums, Wilder is a regional fighter with a paper belt. Why should Joshua come to him and accept a 50/50 split? Wilder isn't generating anything close to 50% of the money, the star power or the in-ring accomplishment.

:hat


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Why? Wilder hasn't beaten anyone, and nobody knows him. Joshua is an actual star and household name in a major market who fights in stadiums, Wilder is a regional fighter with a paper belt. Why should Joshua come to him and accept a 50/50 split? Wilder isn't generating anything close to 50% of the money, the star power or the in-ring accomplishment.
> 
> :hat


Yep I don't get why so many think Wilder deserves 50%. He hasn't put the work in to deserve 50%. He's been ducking tough fights all the way up, been happy to be a big fish in a little pond defending his belt against mediocre opposition for smallish purses. I thought the US was a capitalist nation and a democracy not a communist state where the lazy benefit from the hard work of the industrious.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2017)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Yep I don't get why so many think Wilder deserves 50%. He hasn't put the work in to deserve 50%. He's been ducking tough fights all the way up, been happy to be a big fish in a little pond defending his belt against mediocre opposition for smallish purses. *I thought the US was a capitalist nation and a democracy not a communist state where the lazy benefit from the hard work of the industrious*.


You are definitely thinking about this too deeply


----------



## Atlas (Dec 16, 2017)

The failed test option is leading the poll lol.

When Wilder thought Szpilka 2 years ago I was convinced Ortiz would ruin him. Wilder really struggled with Szpilka's southpaw stance before wiping him out

I'm still not convinced in either now. Mainly due to Wilders opposition and Ortiz's inactivity.

Just hope it happens.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlas said:


> The failed test option is leading the poll lol.
> 
> *When Wilder thought Szpilka 2 years ago I was convinced Ortiz would ruin him.* Wilder really struggled with Szpilka's southpaw stance before wiping him out
> 
> ...


The thing about that, though, is that Szpilka (for all his faults) was a much more dangerous opponent for Wilder, stylistically. Spilka is an aggressive (if sloppy) swarmer. An in-fighter who relies on aggression and high volume. - Exactly what Wilder is not very good at dealing with.

Ortiz still has decent reflexes, and obvious power, but he's a slow-footed counterpuncher. (even slower now that so much time has passed.) Wilder would have to fight incredibly foolishly for Ortiz to ever land a meaningful punch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947206294498197504


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

Couldn’t really care less about this fight or Wilder in general tbh. Ortiz has looked horrendous for a long time now and Wilder is one of the biggest jokes in boxing.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Boxalot said:


> Couldn't really care less about this fight or Wilder in general tbh. Ortiz has looked horrendous for a long time now and Wilder is one of the biggest jokes in boxing.


Holy Sh!t...yeah Ortiz has looked horrendous, lol.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> He's not a great boxer but he's a damn good fighter. The fact is AJ doesn't want the fight, for whatever reason, that's pretty obvious.


Same thing the Aussies/Kiwis were saying about AJ and Parker for ages

He definitely wants the fight because it's huge money, but they wanted Parker first

The exact same thing will happen with team slick black that happened with the Parker fans, they'll spend months saying AJ doesn't want it while negotiations happen then the fight will get made and Wilder will get his head taken off

That's if Wilder budges from his 50% demands, which if he continues to ask for is a huge duck


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Same thing the Aussies/Kiwis were saying about AJ and Parker for ages
> 
> He definitely wants the fight because it's huge money, but they wanted Parker first
> 
> ...


No it's not. AJ is the bigger draw, by far, but so what? Wilder holds the WBC belt. That almost automatically gets him 50%. If they don't AGREE to give him 50%, then THAT'S a huge duck.

And everyone knows team Joshua is avoiding Wilder for as long as possible. Not ducking, but waiting for more experience and more development fro AJ, who is clearly working his ass off and getting better with every fight.

If you believe that Joshua isn't worried about facing Wilder, then you probably believe pigs can fly. You probably believe Al Haymon cares about his fighters. You probably think Donald Trump cares about the USA. You probably believe that @Cash718 knows what he's talking about ......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

March 3: Wilder vs. Ortiz - From Barclays Center in Brooklyn

The revival of the heavyweight world championship division continues. America's undefeated, No. 1 heavyweight, WBC World Champion Deontay Wilder (39-0, 38 KOs), will face fellow unbeaten challenger Luis Ortiz (28-0, 24 KOs) in an anticipated matchup of consensus top-5 ranked heavyweights. Wilder has held the coveted green belt since January 2015 and made six successful title defenses. Now, Wilder faces a highly skilled Cuban pugilist with big punching power in Ortiz. The co-main event will feature former super welterweight champion and top middleweight contender Jermall Charlo (26-0, 20 KOs) taking on once-beaten contender Hugo Centeno Jr. (26-1, 14 KOs) for the Interim WBC Middleweight World Championship.

http://www.boxingscene.com/broner-figueroa-stevenson-jack-lara-hurd-set-showtime--124600


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ortiz by stoppage, im going with my heart not mind, i would love to see ortiz pummel this dude with his aggressive no shits given style and go for broke..


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

I got Ortiz. 1 month avy. Any takers?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No it's not. AJ is the bigger draw, by far, but so what? Wilder holds the WBC belt. That almost automatically gets him 50%. If they don't AGREE to give him 50%, then THAT'S a huge duck.


Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense. Wilder does not bring in anything near the numbers or money AJ does and it's not even close.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense. Wilder does not bring in anything near the numbers or money AJ does and it's not even close.


So which will sell more: AJ vs Parker (zzzzz) or AJ vs Wilder?

Get the fuck out of here, yourself.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> So which will sell more: AJ vs Parker (zzzzz) or AJ vs Wilder?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here, yourself.


So which would sell more: Joshua vs. Parker or Wilder vs. Parker...?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> So which would sell more: Joshua vs. Parker or Wilder vs. Parker...?


That's not the point at all.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> I got Ortiz. 1 month avy. Any takers?


Sure, I'll take that bet! I got Wilder for the win. If the fight gets cancelled because Ortiz tests positive (highly likely) the bet is off


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> That's not the point at all.


Your point is stupid though

Wilder has 0 big fights other than AJ, AJ has dozens of big money fights, so why should AJ be the one to compromise?

He shouldn't and he won't, either Wilder accepts the smaller amount or he's a ducker


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Casual Ken's Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Your point is stupid though
> 
> Wilder has 0 big fights other than AJ, AJ has dozens of big money fights, so why should AJ be the one to compromise?
> 
> He shouldn't and he won't, either Wilder accepts the smaller amount or he's a ducker


You're not too bright, are you?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You're not too bright, are you?


You and Wilder are the only 2 people in the world who think he deserves 50% you senile cunt


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wilder spanks Ortiz! Ortiz just has way too slow feets and is easy to hit. Honestly the guy just aint that good.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is still a 50/50 bout

Ortiz's left vs Wilder's right

Wilder could get stopped if his defense is as sloppy as it has been in the past

really weird footwork as well (see the Szpilka fight)


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Sure, I'll take that bet! I got Wilder for the win. If the fight gets cancelled because Ortiz tests positive (highly likely) the bet is off


If the fight is cancelled for ANY reason, the bet is off. Deal?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> If the fight is cancelled for ANY reason, the bet is off. Deal?


Yeah of course! I already know what avi I'm going to make you use :hey


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Yeah of course! I already know what avi I'm going to make you use :hey


I've got a good one for you too. Ortiz is gonna counter the shit out that no talent bum Wilder.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> I've got a good one for you too. Ortiz is gonna counter the shit out that no talent bum Wilder.


We will see!


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> We will see!


Wilder has undeniable power with his record. I think we could see another Bowe/Golota with this one. I think Ortiz is slicker than Bowe was, and Wilder has more of a volume jab that comes on pretty straight. Golota's jab would come in more from angles. I do see some Bowe in Ortiz, but Golota and Wilder's jabs are very different, though high volume, and very good jabs.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh PS, I'm actually really excited for this one. I think we're gonna see some fireworks.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> Oh PS, I'm actually really excited for this one. I think we're gonna see some fireworks.


Yeah me too, I can't wait! Fingers crossed neither of them do anything to fuck it up, i.e. Wilder busted for smoking weed, or Ortiz busted for taking PEDs.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Yeah me too, I can't wait! Fingers crossed neither of them do anything to fuck it up, i.e. Wilder busted for smoking weed, or Ortiz busted for taking PEDs.


Oh, don't worry....if you lose....Richard Simmons is your buddy for a month. :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> Oh, don't worry....if you lose....Richard Simmons is your buddy for a month. :lol:


Oh great. I was going to go with a gif of a running Fritz the cat :hey but maybe I need to rethink that.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

I am truly hyped for this fight. I think it's gonna be a war. Ortiz isn't going away lightly. It's gonna be brutal.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Casual ******'s Unknown HOOOOOK said:


> Your point is stupid though
> 
> Wilder has 0 big fights other than AJ, AJ has dozens of big money fights, so why should AJ be the one to compromise?
> 
> He shouldn't and he won't, either Wilder accepts the smaller amount or he's a ducker


Wait..."dozens", who are these "dozens" of "big money" fights you are referring to?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

It is hilarious seeing the Joshua fans passive aggressively look for a way to avoid this fight. Talking about A side B side. WHO GIVES A FUCK! The fact of the matter is, Joshua is running from the fight. His daddy Hearn is already getting his next title defense with Povetkin ready. 

They are stocking up on title defenses and trying to age Deontay. Deontay will blow Joshua away in under 7. FACTS.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

In any case, I see Death by 1000 jabs or Death by 1-10 Right Hands. The choice is yours mr. ortiz


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> Wait..."dozens", who are these "dozens" of "big money" fights you are referring to?


My point was he could sell out the biggest arena in England and have it on PPV if it was against almost anyone


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> It is hilarious seeing the Joshua fans passive aggressively look for a way to avoid this fight. Talking about A side B side. WHO GIVES A FUCK! The fact of the matter is, Joshua is running from the fight. His daddy Hearn is already getting his next title defense with Povetkin ready.
> 
> They are stocking up on title defenses and trying to age Deontay. Deontay will blow Joshua away in under 7. FACTS.


It will look bad when Wilder calls for 50-50 and Joshua and Eddie doesn't accept, I know its a business but the fans want to see it, if Wilder I would say 60-40 to the winner that would look bad if they didnt accept that


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> It will look bad when Wilder calls for 50-50 and Joshua and Eddie doesn't accept, I know its a business but the fans want to see it, if Wilder I would say 60-40 to the winner that would look bad if they didnt accept that


 60-40 to the winner would be brilliant.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i think wilder KOs him within 5

ortiz has look terrible in his last few


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i think wilder KOs him within 5
> 
> ortiz has look terrible in his last few


Yes. Guy simply aint that good. Anybody who knows boxing can see that he is made for Wilder.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> 60-40 to the winner would be brilliant.


So it would. Failing that,50 50.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yes. Guy simply aint that good. Anybody who knows boxing can see that he is made for Wilder.


Wilder is justifiably a champion,and has tried to be a fighting champion. But unless Ortiz has deteriorated,Wilder has had tussles with much lesser fighters.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 16, 2017)

FloydPatterson said:


> It is hilarious seeing the Joshua fans passive aggressively look for a way to avoid this fight. Talking about A side B side. WHO GIVES A FUCK! The fact of the matter is, Joshua is running from the fight. His daddy Hearn is already getting his next title defense with Povetkin ready.
> 
> They are stocking up on title defenses and trying to age Deontay. Deontay will blow Joshua away in under 7. FACTS.


AJ running from the fight .... is he f*ck.

No legitimate offer has been made.

When Hearn makes the offer ...and he WILL make it. It will earn Wilder a FORTUNE. I would say minimum 5 times his biggest purse to date. Wilder can't get close to that in any other fight.

The offer is coming from Hearn not the other way around.

I'm not even a Joshua fan btw.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Berliner said:


> Yes. Guy simply aint that good. Anybody who knows boxing can see that he is made for Wilder.


Id say he used to be, I know I normally accuse everyone of PEDs but Ortiz actually got caught twice, he based himself in England then he became shit he based himself back in the US and failed his first drug test, the Ortiz from the Jennings fight was a beast his speed, power and timing was scary, his prime is over now though


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yes. Guy simply aint that good. Anybody who knows boxing can see that he is made for Wilder.


He can box, he has real power, and is more experienced...I would say he's actually quite the opposite of "made for Wilder". Wilder is going to be hesitant because of his Ortiz' power and timing on counters, he'll get lured into trying to "box" Ortiz (where Ortiz has a big advantage), at that point anything can happen. This is a tough fight...really tough fight, especially if Ortiz shows up in shape.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think that he is made for Wilder because Ortiz has REALLY slow feet. When you come to him he is still very dangerous. As he was against Jennings. But a tall guy with speed should be able to outbox him. I mean he couldnt stop fucking glass chin Malik Scott because he was just following him around the ring with his slow ass feet. I dont know if its just me but when I see him move around he looks very slow. Not to say that his hands are slow but his feet are. Might even look like the first Stiverne fight except that Ortiz probably wins some more rounds because he is a better boxer than Stiverne.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder would have came a long way if he beat Ortiz. People thought he was a bum and would get KO'd by Stiverne years ago. Now he's favored over the boogeyman of the division


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fight came way too late. Wilder has a stylistic advantage and Ortiz has looked like dogshit since Jennings. I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being Wilder/Stiverne: III or something.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

FloydPatterson said:


> In any case, I see Death by 1000 jabs or Death by 1-10 Right Hands. The choice is yours mr. ortiz


Ortiz is gonna fuck you right in the ass. Wilder will come with one of his windmills and Ortiz plants him right in the ground. Riddick Bowe 2.0.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Sergiy Derevyanchenko joins Wilder-Ortiz undercard*​
_Sergiy Derevyanchenko (11-0, 9 KOs), a middleweight title contender, has just officially been added to the March 3rd Showtime card headlined by heavyweights Deontay Wilder and Luis Ortiz. ESPN reports that Derevyanchenko will still be taking on Dashon Johnson (22-22-3, 7 KOs) in a scheduled 8-rounder... 
_​Don't think it's going to be televised and it's not a particularly good fight but any fans of this up and comer will want to know about this.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

h0ping luis kick the shit 0ut 0f him


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

the content of this video doesn't reflect the point of view of the poster ...well, sort of.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> the content of this video doesn't reflect the point of view of the poster ...well, sort of.


Sparring.

I thought you knew something about boxing.

Dude ......


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sparring.
> 
> I thought you knew something about boxing.
> 
> Dude ......


you didn't read my disclaimer


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> you didn't read my disclaimer


OK then ......


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

They need to have an ambulance on standby for when Wilder brutally knocks Ortiz out. It's going to be ugly. Almost as ugly as the avatar Football Bat will be rocking after the fight :hey


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

This one has come around quick. Thinking Wilder points but Ortiz is a live old dog in this one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

My prediction:


Wilder breaks his hand again, but wins a UD the same way he did in Stiverne I.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Prediction: Ortiz fails a drugs test in 3 days time and they bring in Duhaupas for a rematch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I really hope Wilder destroys Ortiz like he did with Stiverne.
Or Bonecrusher Smith - Witherspoon
Or Tyson - Spinks
Or Louis - Schmeling 2


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Surprised so many people are picking Ortiz. I think he's the more skilled fighter but isn't athletic enough to get inside.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I really hope Wilder destroys Ortiz like he did with Stiverne.
> Or Bonecrusher Smith - Witherspoon
> Or Tyson - Spinks
> Or Louis - Schmeling 2


:yep any of those would do. Those would help buildup the Joshua fight. I sorta want Ortiz to do good so that people don't do their hindsight crap with the fight saying how he wasn't that good.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Fakeontay Wilder. Ortiz is gonna kill him.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I sorta want Ortiz to do good so that people don't do their hindsight crap with the fight saying how he wasn't that good.


That sounds like the ol' so familiar scenario where no credit is given either way...:lol:

...gotta love it. :yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> That sounds like the ol' so familiar scenario where no credit is given either way...:lol:
> 
> ...gotta love it. :yep


Lol I'm sure there's plenty of threads I can bump about one fighter ducking another


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not sure if posted


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Not to be way off topic, but imagine a world where Thurman and Porter etc had the same kind of confidence...

*sigh*


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Not sure if posted


Lmao..
Jeff was havin' a good time doing those interviews:lol:


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

I think Ortiz is going to knock Wilder out around round 6. Wilder has a punch but is so amateurish and makes too many wild mistakes - mistakes that I believe will hurt him badly in this one.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That last poll option really skews the results. A day before there should be a new one IMO.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep any of those would do. Those would help buildup the Joshua fight. I sorta want Ortiz to do good so that people don't do their hindsight crap with the fight saying how he wasn't that good.


Here's some foresight then, Ortiz isn't that good  Haha. He's not on Wilder's level, and Wilder WILL be knocking Ortiz out. Can't wait!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I really hope Ortiz puts Windmiller in his place.

Lets see that chin checked.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Getting hyped @Hoshi


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

IF Ortiz is not positive for anything he will stop Wilder. Smaller southpaws usually wreck bigger righties. Especially when 1 punch can end the night.

Just look what Sanders did to W.Klitschko.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ortiz has a left hand injury but says its ok but his hand looks swollen quite bad ffs, Wilder is getting so lucky its unbelievable, luckily it only takes one shot to end it for both these guys im not sure they are going to land alot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Excuses, Wilder has won many fights with his right hand screwed up


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Excuses, Wilder has won many fights with his right hand screwed up


Ortiz isnt making an excuse though, but Wilder's luck is crazy lol I can imagining Ortiz quitting in the corner after being ahead on the cards lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ortiz isnt making an excuse though, but Wilder's luck is crazy lol I can imagining Ortiz quitting in the corner after being ahead on the cards lol


Yeah Wilder has had awful luck. I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ortiz has a left hand injury but says its ok but his hand looks swollen quite bad ffs,


Ortiz' left hand has been like that for years. Look:
http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2017...ellew-a-bum-a-low-life-another-mad-little-man

He's just getting his excuse ready, for after he loses. (thus setting up a lucrative rematch.)

----------------

If Ortiz just shells up against Wilder, & makes it to the bell but loses, then claims it was because of a bad lead hand, then HE SHOULD NOT GET PAID.

In fact, he should be forced to reimburse every fan that bought a ticket or PPV, out of his own pocket.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah luckily I just saw Ortiz's hand has been like that for at least 2 years, war Ortiz! If he loses its only because hes 50 and trying to break Hopkins' record


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I think Ortiz is too rigid and slow. I expect Wilder to pick his shots, to be calculated and patient. This is a fight he should be able to win with movement, jabs and 1-2s.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnstownsZombie (Dec 13, 2017)

Smirk said:


> I think Ortiz is too rigid and slow. I expect Wilder to pick his shots, to be calculated and patient. This is a fight he should be able to win with movement, jabs and 1-2s.


Wilder is going to pick his shots?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Got a bad feeling in this fight for Wilder. Despite being odds on favourite


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Wilder is getting so lucky


hand injury is fake news...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Got a bad feeling in this fight for Wilder. Despite being odds on favourite


I know what you mean. Even though Ortiz is probably 50 and won't be on PEDs for this fight, he's still a step up for Wilder and there's danger there. I expect to see the Wilder we saw in the first Stiverne fight. Can totally see an upset happening though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought Wilder fixed his punching technique he looked good in the Stiverne rematch but he looks terrible on the pads and shadow boxing


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nah, no upset happening. After the fight we'll all be like 'Wow Wilder made that look so easy! Can't believe anyone thought Ortiz stood a chance!' :hey


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rewatched the Wilder-Harrison fight, LMAO, if you can call it that. 

Wilder should chill with the jab to the body in this fight, but as soon as Ortiz tastes the power the fight will be over


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

JohnstownsZombie said:


> Wilder is going to pick his shots?


Yes. Not expecting Wilder to put on a masterclass with a soaring array of beautiful punches but I expect this will be fought at a pace and distance where he can win by sticking to the basics.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone know if the weigh in will be live? Want to see how Ortiz looks topless no ****


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Live weigh in, not sure what time it starts though


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh wow its finished already lol

Wilder - 214
Ortiz - 241¼ 

Thats almost 30lbs lmao if Ortiz lands Wilder is going to die


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

214 is super light. Too light imo, but it shows how hard Wilder has trained


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 214 is super light. Too light imo, but it shows how hard Wilder has trained


Obviously going to be in boxing mode.

I had a feeling he was going to be light, but 214 is something else.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 214 is super light. Too light imo, but it shows how hard Wilder has trained


Wilder is already super fast and has good reflexes, he doesnt need to sacrifice punch resistance and strength for speed when he is already the fastest out there, he is taking a major risk he better hope his power is stil legit at that weight


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

let me tell you this, i know Luis..he is the underdog but he's going to burn all the bridges tomorrow.
he is not going down without a war, this is not gonna be Rigo vs Loma.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 214 is super light. Too light imo, but it shows how hard Wilder has trained


he doesn't appear to be training his legs much. Got the corndog look going on.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

214 seems super low... But he doesn't look bad, hope we get a good fight.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


That boi looks awkward as fuck training.
His body is too long looks like his extremities flail around like an inflatable tube man.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder has Kevin Durant chicken legs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is a new show on Showtime. It's better than you'd expect


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Wilder is one of the few modern heavyweights who understands that size and strength aren't everything.

He was a poor man's G-Man - he's a poor man's Hearns now.

He's about speed, movement and explosiveness - additional 50 pounds will give him bigger biceps but not better boxing.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Wilder is one of the few modern heavyweights who understands that size and strength aren't everything.
> 
> He was a poor man's G-Man - he's a poor man's Hearns now.
> 
> He's about speed, movement and explosiveness - additional 50 pounds will give him bigger biceps but not better boxing.


his boxing abilities are mediocre. His game is speed and power.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Wilder coming in at 214 tells me he doesn't plan on hanging around long. The thing with Wilder is that while he still looks raw and flat out novicey the cunt is definitely awkward as fuck to box inside the ring and that's definitely to his advantage. He's tall, fast, rangy and explosive as fuck. 

He's going to be using that jab like a fucking spear against the slower Ortiz.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Wilder has great power, but his real gift is his speed. A lot of HW have destructive power but not many have that kind of power with Wilders speed. This is a helluva test, gonna be a war.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Expecting wilder to box at range and probably wear Ortiz down with jabs and straight right hands. If Ortiz can slip and counter and land a solid left I don't think wilder will take it too well. Fury and Joshua will fucking maul him inside at that weight. Fury will mug him off at range as well.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Dan Rafael*
_ESPN.com_

*Wilder by KO*
On paper it's as even a heavyweight title fight as I've seen in a long time, but I'll go with the younger, more active, more athletic fighter who hasn't failed two drug tests and take Wilder by knockout in about eight rounds.

*Steve Bunce*
_ESPN UK_

*Wilder by decision/Late KO*
Ortiz is finally in shape, Wilder finally has a risky fight and that means it will be exciting. Wilder is too fresh and that will be the factor. Wilder wide on points or in a late stoppage.

*Nick Parkinson*
_ESPN UK_

*Wilder by TKO7*
Lack of action -- two rounds in 15 months -- and age -- some say he is older than his official 38 years old -- suggest Ortiz may struggle with Wilder's athleticism and volume of punches. Wilder is looking sharp, so expect him to overwhelm the Cuban in the middle rounds.

*Teddy Atlas*
_ESPN TV_

*Wilder by KO8*
Ortiz is the best fighter Wilder has faced and it has been a dreadful list of opponents. Problem is, Ortiz is strictly a counterpuncher and with the length of Wilder's jab, a guy who doesn't attack has very little chance. Being a southpaw won't help either.

*Nigel Collins*
_ESPN.com_

*Wilder by decision*
If Ortiz can get inside of Wilder's reach, he can do some damage. But I believe Wilder will fight the same way he did in the first Bermane Stiverne fight -- use his reach to jab from the outside and drop in a right hand now and then.

*Mark Kriegel*
_ESPN TV_

*Wilder by TKO11*
I've never understood the presumptions against Wilder. Everybody wants an American heavyweight champ until, well, he arrives. Then, the hating. Or worse, in Wilder's case, the ignoring. Here's a guy who's lost two years -- what should be the very prime of his career -- to drug cheats. That alone makes him worth rooting for. Still, it's not my heart that's picking him, but my head. Ortiz's best chance is for Wilder to make an anxious mistake early. Other than that, Wilder is younger, more athletic and more powerful.

*Eric Raskin*
_HBO Boxing_

*Wilder by decision*
After 39 fights and 38 KOs, I'm still not convinced that Wilder is any good. But I suspect the timing might be right for him to be just good enough to beat Ortiz. The Cuban is 38 years old (at least), hasn't been active, and may or may not be off performance-enhancing substances he may or may not have been on in the past. I could certainly see Ortiz smashing Wilder -- which would have been my prediction a year or two ago -- but my gut is telling me Ortiz has trouble catching up to him and Wilder has the pop to discourage Ortiz from letting his hands ago. Flying in the face of every dubious thing I've thought/said/written about him over the years, I'm picking Wilder by close decision in a clumsy fight.

*Salvador Rodriguez*
_ESPNdeportes.com_

*Wilder by KO*
Wilder will beat Ortiz, probably by KO toward the final part of the fight. Technically, Ortiz is better than Wilder, but too slow. Maybe we could even see Wilder down, but he will recover to earn the victory.

*Joe Cortez*
_ESPN Deportes_

*Wilder by KO*
Wilder says he will destroy Ortiz with no problem. Wilder is looking forward to fighting Anthony Joshua to unify heavyweight titles later this year, but he has to focus on Ortiz since the Cuban is also undefeated and he is not that easy to put away. I predict that Wilder will stop Ortiz in the late rounds.

*Claudia Trejos*
_ESPNdeportes.com_

*Wilder by decision*
Ortiz has great boxing skills; he is a southpaw with good hand speed, who can walk the ring, packs serious punching power and can also take a punch, tools that make "King Kong" a very dangerous opponent. But we cannot forget: He is 38 years old and his experience against good opposition is limited. The Cuban's biggest challenge will be Wilder's athletic ability and youth and "The Bronze Bomber" will use those abilities to control the contest and take the win.
*
Bernardo Pilatti*
_ESPNdeportes.com_

*Wilder by KO*
Wilder is younger, stronger and faster. Ortiz is more technical, but he is slow. If Wilder is not neglected, he must win by KO no further than the eighth round.

*Charles Moynihan*
_ESPN Bureau Producer_

*Wilder by TKO10*
Wilder has his eyes on a bigger prize -- Anthony Joshua. Wilder will let nothing stand in his way, including Ortiz. Ortiz's career has had a lot of starts and stops, including failed drug tests and promoter issues. Which begs the question, is he fully devoted to his craft and to what extent have the external controversies impacted him inside the ring? I'll take the dedicated, motivated fighter.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nobody is picking Ortiz.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> *Dan Rafael*
> _ESPN.com_
> 
> *Wilder by KO*
> ...


Everybody state their opinion when it comes to some guys. With others, the pundits are wishy-washy...


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Why do so many people think Ortiz is older than he is? Up close on camera he looks his age imo. He's probably just one of those people who look older than they are. I know people who are 19 who look mid 30's.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Nobody is picking Ortiz.


id like ortiz to make wilder miss a lot and outbox him, im rooting for ortiz actually, but everyone has me believing wilder takes it easy im just not too sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Wilder is one of the few modern heavyweights who understands that size and strength aren't everything.
> 
> He was a poor man's G-Man - he's a poor man's Hearns now.
> 
> He's about speed, movement and explosiveness - additional 50 pounds will give him bigger biceps but not better boxing.


True, though I do wish he'd gain some weight on his legs for balance reasons


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

My hunch is that Ortiz is going to school and knock out Wilder under 8 rounds. I have a suspicion that when Wilder gets caught by a counter he is going to collapse spectactularly. I am happy however that the best in the division are fighting each other. What a great night of boxing and what a great month for heavyweight boxing.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Hope Wilder sparks him. Though Ortiz is pretty good and has all that weight, you never know.

Looking forward to this one, could be a banger.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

It's Too Big said:


> Why do so many people think Ortiz is older than he is? Up close on camera he looks his age imo. He's probably just one of those people who look older than they are. I know people who are 19 who look mid 30's.


People said the same about Sam Peter. Square headed people just look older, more mature than they are.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

HumansSuck said:


> People said the same about Sam Peter. Square headed people just look older, more mature than they are.


:lol: its true. poor square head ortiz looks like he has a head that has aged 2 bodies


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Andre dirrell is a pussy


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> Nobody is picking Ortiz.


I picked him. What's my new avatar? Tinky Winky? :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> I picked him. What's my new avatar? Tinky Winky? :lol:


:lol: Nah, we're cool. You should just stick up your old running cat avatar. I'm not going to make you rock anything crazy. You're alright.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

2manyusernames said:


> :lol: Nah, we're cool. You should just stick up your old running cat avatar. I'm not going to make you rock anything crazy. You're alright.


My cpu blew up last year. I can't find that gif to save my life. Google has gotten fucked up. It was a sinch to find that gif back in the day. Can't find it for shit now.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> My cpu blew up last year. I can't find that gif to save my life. Google has gotten fucked up. It was a sinch to find that gif back in the day. Can't find it for shit now.


I think if you find one of your old Ashtro posts, you can just right click and save the gif. I think that should work. If not we'll need a plan B :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/wilder-ortiz-showtime-highest-rated-fight-wilder-stiverne--125952

*Wilder-Ortiz Showtime's Highest-Rated Fight Since Wilder-Stiverne*

By Keith Idec

Not since Deontay Wilder won the WBC heavyweight title from Bermane Stiverne have as many viewers watched a boxing match on Showtime as they did Saturday night.

According to ratings released Tuesday by Nielsen Media Research, Wilder's compelling comeback victory over Luis Ortiz drew a peak audience of 1.2 million viewers and averaged 1.1 viewers. That was Showtime's largest viewership since Wilder's unanimous-decision defeat of Stiverne attracted a peak audience of 1.34 million viewers and an average viewership of 1.24 million in January 2015.

Wilder's previous fight on Showtime - a three-knockdown, first-round destruction of Stiverne in their rematch November 4 - drew lower ratings than their first fight (peak: 887,000 viewers; average: 824,000).










Before Wilder-Ortiz, Showtime's highest-rated fight since the first Wilder-Stiverne bout was Mikey Garcia-Adrien Broner. Garcia's 12-round, unanimous-decision win against Broner peaked at 937,000 viewers and averaged 881,000 on July 29.

Those that tuned in to see how Wilder would respond to the toughest test of his nine-year pro career were rewarded with some dramatic moments following a slow start to Wilder-Ortiz at Barclays Center in Brooklyn. The 6-feet-7 Wilder dropped Ortiz in the fifth round, but the resilient Cuban contender came back to hurt Wilder late in the seventh round.

Ortiz drilled Wilder with several power punches during the final 43 seconds of the seventh round, but Wilder was able to hold and move his way to the end of that three-minute period. Questions about Wilder's chin were answered during that shaky sequence, from which he bounced back to hurt Ortiz with a right hand near the end of the ninth round.

Wilder (40-0, 39 KOs) then knocked down Ortiz (28-1, 24 KOs, 2 NC) twice more in the 10th round. Referee David Fields stopped the fight at 2:05 of the 10th, once Ortiz went down to his gloves and knees from Wilder's crushing right uppercut.

The Wilder-Ortiz main event might've drawn even higher ratings had it not overlapped with HBO's doubleheader Saturday night.

Wilder-Ortiz began at 10:44 p.m. ET, when HBO's co-featured fight, Dmitry Bivol-Sullivan Barrera, was between the seventh and eighth rounds. Kyrgyzstan's Bivol (13-0, 11 KOs) knocked out Cuba's Barrera (21-2, 14 KOs) in the 12th round to retain his WBA light heavyweight title in The Theater at Madison Square Garden.

HBO's main event, Sergey Kovalev-Igor Mikhalkin, began at 11:25 p.m. ET, about two minutes after the Wilder-Ortiz fight ended. Kovalev (32-2-1, 28 KOs) stopped Mikhalkin (21-2, 9 KOs), a former amateur teammate in Russia, in the seventh round to defend his WBO light heavyweight title.

The peak viewership for Kovalev-Mikhalkin was 674,000 and it drew an average audience of 599,000. Ratings were slightly lower for Bivol-Barrera (peak: 570,000; average: 512,000).

The co-feature of Showtime's doubleheader Saturday night, Jose Uzcategai-Andre Dirrell, peaked at 807,000 viewers. An average audience of 673,000 watched that fight.

Venezuela's Uzcategai (27-2, 23 KOs) battered and bloodied Dirrell (26-3, 16 KOs) before the Flint, Michigan, native's trainer, Virgil Hunter, and cut man, Jacob "Stitch" Duran, told referee Ricky Gonzalez to stop their one-sided fight following the eighth round. Uzcategui won the IBF interim super middleweight title from Dirrell in their rematch.

The start of the Uzcategui-Dirrell battle was delayed roughly 20 minutes because the New York State Athletic Commission had to examine the discolored urine sample Uzacategai submitted before the fight to make sure it wasn't caused by blood. Once a doctor determined Uzcategai's urine was discolored due to vitamins he was taking, the fight was cleared to start.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Wilder is one of the few modern heavyweights who understands that size and strength aren't everything.
> 
> He was a poor man's G-Man - he's a poor man's Hearns now.
> 
> He's about speed, movement and explosiveness - additional 50 pounds will give him bigger biceps but not better boxing.


Exactly.

Also, Wilder did an excellent job vs Ortiz of moving his torso to avoid punches. (Along with his head slips, which have always been good.) Losing that extra weight probably help with this.

- But stronger legs would surely give him even more power.

More importantly, stronger legs would give him better balance when moving backwards, which Wilder surely could use.

Not to mention, wth stronger legs, maybe we'd stop calling Wilder "The Bronze Bambi." That's some funny shit right there.


----------

